# Catfish



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Ive noticed my small catfish going out on to grab food off my 3 baby rbp's

The kamikaze of the fish world me thinks!!!!!!!

Anyone else got an fish that have taken leave of their senses?????


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

once had a pleco that always foaght with my red, until one day the red decided to gut him, and then there was no more 20 minute fights or brawls...


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

natural selection....Mr Bond!

ahahahahahahahah
(evil Laugh)


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I am still in search for the absolute ideal bottom dweller for reds... plecos can work but not with everyone all the time, to bad i had an agressive one







... I'll let you know when i select a sutable species :







:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a sailfin pleco that seems to be on a everlasting speed rush... He just races through the tank, crashing into objects and fish (my reds included). I've seen him attack feeders as well...








He's a true nut









Snow, why not try a raphael cat? I have a couple of them in my piranha tank, and they do great. They hide all day, but at night they clean the entire tank. They're very efficient!

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my pictus catfish never hesitates to swipe food straight out of my cichlids' mouths when he feels like it


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

WORLDS WORST CATFISH DISASTERS.......EVER!!!!!! 4


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Never had Catfish in with my reds, but I had some brave ass Exos that would snatch food up.. but later on would be food itself.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have a royal pleco with my caribas and red andthey leave him alone...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i have a royal pleco with my caribas and red andthey leave him alone...


 Damn, that's an expensive potential meal, dude


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

oh yeah!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i have a royal pleco with my caribas and red andthey leave him alone...
> ...


 actualli i got him really cheap...$20....and he's been in the tank for a while now...he holds his own so far....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is him....or her...not sure


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> actualli i got him really cheap...$20....and he's been in the tank for a while now...he holds his own so far....


 You don't consider 20 bucks expensive for a meal








But I must admit that I have lost numberous fish to my reds that were much more expensive than your usual feeder goldfish....

btw: your picture doesn't work (just the other ones you posted elsewhere :sad: ). What image host do you use: I guess it doesn't allow hotlinking pictures....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i used hpphotos.com...grrrrr..can you recommand another site??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

funny... but i can see the pictures fine....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess you need to be signed up at hpphotos.com to see them (and sorry, I'm too lazy to do so...







)

If you want a lot of webspace, sign up at *www.1asphost.com*: they offer 100 megs of free webspace and allow hotlinking, but their webserver seems to be down from time to time... But still a number of PFury members use it to store their pictures, including yours truely (I have my website running there, but also use it to store webpictures).

Another option is to directly upload your picture by using the File Attachments function: scroll down, hit "Browse" (or "Choose"; depending on your Webbrowser), select the file you want to upload on your harddrive, and post your post. Downside: you can only post one picture per post (good option for the resident postwhores, I guess







)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I guess you need to be signed up at hpphotos.com to see them (and sorry, I'm too lazy to do so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah 1ASPHost was the best alternative.







And again, I thank you Judazzz for helping find a compatable host.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yeah 1ASPHost was the best alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome, buddy









It's fine for image hosting, but 1asphost.com is quite a bitch when you use it to store your website: lots of pop-ups, and their webserver's down pretty frequently







But it offers certain functionalities that other hosts don't (like asp-support), so I have no alternative (as far as I know)...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I like Pictus Cats, give them enough cover, and they can avoid the Piranahs. And Chineese Algae eaters! They are fast as hell and smallish, but can get up to 2". Get 10-20 of them, odds are 8-14 make it through and become fixtures in your tank. Not corys though, f*cking pussies!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> I like Pictus Cats, give them enough cover, and they can avoid the Piranahs. And Chineese Algae eaters! They are fast as hell and smallish, but can get up to 2". Get 10-20 of them, odds are 8-14 make it through and become fixtures in your tank. Not corys though, f*cking pussies!


 I am planning on trying chenise algea eaters next time I go to the fish shop.

pictus cats are too expensive


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Innes, what do they charge you for a pictus catfish?
I ask because they aren't that expensive over here (as opposed to most other non-usual fish). I pay 8,50 euro's for a 3-incher...


----------



## p.u.guy (Mar 30, 2003)

hahahah, i feel bad for you all, i work at a pet store, and pictus happen to be one of my favorite fish, currently im paying $2 can. for a 2-3" and im picking up a pimelodus blochii (might as well be a pictus) at 7" for $6.


----------

